# Vegans and Chitosan



## JDesCotes (Feb 24, 2014)

Is Chitosan vegan friendly...?


----------



## GreginND (Feb 24, 2014)

It depends on why one is a vegan. 

Does it add any animal proteins or anything like that to the wine? Any calories to be consumed? No. 

It is a processed polysaccharide derived from shrimp. It does not dissolve and is not present in the finished wine.

So, if one is vegan for health reasons, not eating animal products, no problem.

If one is vehemently against harming any living creature - well, shrimp died for their sins, I suppose.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2014)

You can make chitosan from fungi, instead of from shellfish. (Of course, fungi are NOT in the vegetable kingdom, but I think most people who say "vegan" really mean "NOT animal.") Anyway, good luck finding out if your chitosan is derived from fungi or not!


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 24, 2014)

Very friendly as long as they don't use it. I am a vegetarian, not a vegan. I won't use shell fish or their shells in anything I put in my mouth and Chitosan is a shell fish derivative.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 24, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> You can make chitosan from fungi, instead of from shellfish. (Of course, fungi are NOT in the vegetable kingdom, but I think most people who say "vegan" really mean "NOT animal.") Anyway, good luck finding out if your chitosan is derived from fungi or not!



I thought Chitosan was made from chitin which is from the exoskeleton of creatures like shrimp. If it can be made from fungi why would it be called Chitosan?


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2014)

One little tiny point, though: If someone is allergic to shellfish, it can prompt a reaction.

I'm an omnivore, which is why I came with these two pointed teeth in front.  And the flat ones in back.

Besides, vegetarians eat their food alive and it never has the chance to run.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> I thought Chitosan was made from chitin which is from the exoskeleton of creatures like shrimp. If it can be made from fungi why would it be called Chitosan?



I thought it was made from chitlins, but NO!  

Ya, it is shellfish. Got to be careful if people are sensitive to them. I am, and it doesn't take much to get a reaction. Of course, my comments in this thread may get a reaction, anyway.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah.. some of my sauces run. And as for pointed teeth in the front.. does that not make you a vampire?


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 24, 2014)

**WARNING POTENTIAL OFFENSIVE POST**

I work with food and unless the person cant eat animal protein because of allergy or health reasons then it hardly matters. I watch the same people who ask me stupid questions like "has meat ever touched your grill" and "why can't you cook my portabello on the vegan grill" absolutely destroy a genoise sponge cake (almost completely eggs) or lemon merengue pie (also high in eggs) or the best is when they suck back that gelatin (derived from pork bones) set mousse cake.


thats why whenever I can, I feed veggos meat, muslims pork, and hindus beef! (j/king, or am I)


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> I thought Chitosan was made from chitin which is from the exoskeleton of creatures like shrimp. If it can be made from fungi why would it be called Chitosan?



Nature only has so many building blocks, you know? Chitin _is_ found in shellfish exoskeletons, of course, but it also is found in the cell walls of fungi. Here is the Wikipedia page on chitin.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2014)

And here is the Wikipedia page on chitlins: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitterlings


----------



## GreginND (Feb 24, 2014)

Chitosan is not animal protein even derived from shrimp. That's why I said it may only matter to someone who is vegan depending on why they are vegan.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't know if protein would have anything to do with it for vegans. We are taught that the diets are as follows:

vegetarians: eat only food derived from vegetation (broad category)
lacto-vegetarians: eat food derived from vegetation as well as dairy products
ovo-vegetarians: eat food derived from vegetation as well as eggs, may eat dairy
pesco-vegetarians: eat food derived from vegetation as well as fish and other shell fish, may eat dairy and/or eggs
vegan: eat food derived from vegetation excluding any foods harvested from animals. (honey, milk, etc)
raw food vegan: eat food derived from vegetation in raw form only. excluding any foods harvested from animals (honey, milk, etc)

so if the chitosan is derived from the shells of shrimps then a true vegan should not eat it. any other type of vegetarian will be ok with honey and most will be ok with dairy.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 24, 2014)

SmokeyMcBong said:


> **WARNING POTENTIAL OFFENSIVE POST**
> 
> I work with food and unless the person cant eat animal protein because of allergy or health reasons then it hardly matters. I watch the same people who ask me stupid questions like "has meat ever touched your grill" and "why can't you cook my portabello on the vegan grill" absolutely destroy a genoise sponge cake (almost completely eggs) or lemon merengue pie (also high in eggs) or the best is when they suck back that gelatin (derived from pork bones) set mousse cake.
> 
> ...



I guess I am offended by a post that announces the pleasure the writer takes in deceiving people. And I guess I am glad that I am careful where and what I eat. And my Hindu, Muslim, Jewish, vegetarian and Buddhist friends are happy to eat with me and I with them. Oh, and it DOES matter to people who treat what they eat as something other than just fuel for their bodies.. to people who respect the creatures and plants with which they share this planet. and I am NOT joking.


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 24, 2014)

Easy easy! I didn't mean for this thread to become a debate on the validity of veganism (is that a word?). I myself love meat far too much to try being vegan, but was concerned as my sister in law is vegan and I wanted to make sure I didn't infringe on her beliefs. 

Thanks everybody for all the great information!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2014)

Unfortunately I had to close this thread. Folks we all like to have fun but we will not tolerating anyone attacking or disrespecting another members belief or way of life.


----------

